
Show HN: Live video stream of our Internet connected Christmas Tree - cdrx
http://port57tree.com
======
cdrx
You can tweet a new colour for the tree to @port57tree.

The tree is driven by two Raspberry Pis, four FadeCandy boards, 2048 RGB LEDs
and four 60 amp power supplies. It took about 100 hours to plan and build with
another 50 hours spent writing the code.

We also made Tetris run on the Christmas tree but the video latency is too
high to play that over the Internet :-)

